# Sources: Phoenix will pursue free agent Ray Allen



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only way this works for me is if KG's a package deal and Nash comes back lol. Even then, still iffy. 




> The Phoenix Suns have surfaced as serious contenders to sign Boston Celtics free agent Ray Allen, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Allen, 37, is willing to explore offers beyond Boston. The Suns – regardless of whether they re-sign free-agent point guard Steve Nash – interest Allen, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--suns-will-pursue-celtics--ray-allen.html


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Depends what he wants. Phoenix offers more money, but hopefully he wants a bench role on a contender.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate this _management._


----------

